# Miley Cyrus | Topless (Covered) - Jimmy Kimmel Live 2015 [720p]



## beauty hunter (28 Aug. 2015)

DepositFiles

MC - Jimmy Kimmel Live 2015…avi (74,95 MB) - uploaded.net

*avi | 1280x720 | 02:18 | 74.9 mb*​


----------



## Blinkibill (28 Aug. 2015)

Oh my God!
Ich glaub die bekommt nichts mehr auf die Reihe, schaut mal auf den rechten Unterarm.
Schade um Sie.


----------



## Bowes (29 Aug. 2015)

*Dankeschön für Miley Cyrus.*


----------



## goraji (29 Aug. 2015)

Einfach nur ´ne dumme Redneck-Schl....


----------



## al2009 (29 Aug. 2015)

Heisss ...vielen Danke für die süsse Miley!!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Aug. 2015)

Blinkibill schrieb:


> Oh my God!
> Ich glaub die bekommt nichts mehr auf die Reihe, schaut mal auf den rechten Unterarm.
> Schade um Sie.



Vom US TV unkentlich gemachte Tattoos lesse doch mahl ein paar ihrer Interviewes und du erkennst das das Mädel kein bischen durchgeknalt ist


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Aug. 2015)

goraji schrieb:


> Einfach nur ´ne dumme Redneck-Schl....



* Wenn`s du Miley nicht magst Kuck dir doch die Bilder nicht 

an und behalte Beleidigungen von Menschen die du nicht 

kennst für dich oder gehe zu 

Facebook :angry:*


----------



## comatron (29 Aug. 2015)

Akrueger100;2503940n schrieb:


> ... behalte Beleidigungen von Menschen die du nicht
> 
> kennst für dich ...



Die Wahrheit zu sagen ist keine Beleidigung und es ist legitim, Menschen danach zu beurteilen, wie sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen.


----------



## Celebbo (2 Sep. 2015)

Gerade Miley Cyrus als Redneck zu bezeichnen, ist ungefähr so wie die CSU als liberal zu titulieren. rofl3


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2015)

jam jam jam


----------

